# Man Destroys Career - Live! on the Net!



## tommers (Dec 27, 2011)

on Twitter this morning gabe from Penny Arcade linked to this...

http://www.penny-arcade.com/resourc...site+(Penny+Arcade)&utm_content=Google+Reader

predictably this hasn't gone well for Mr Christoforo...

http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/ns2pu/pa_makers_of_avenger_controllers_take_money_and/

Whoops.


----------



## bmd (Dec 27, 2011)

We've all been there...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 27, 2011)

The guy's a massive cunt

If you're in business - ie selling stuff to people - there's no excuse for treating yer customers like that. No matter how big or successful you think you are


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 27, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The guy's a massive cunt
> 
> If you're in business - ie selling stuff to people - there's no excuse for treating yer customers like that. No matter how big or successful you think you are


this


----------



## army_of_one (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow!

All he had to do was say, "We're sorry for the delay sir. Orders for this product were greater than expected. We will ship your order to you as soon as we possibly can. And yes, you will also receive the $10 discount."

That took me all of two minutes to think of and write.

Two minutes to bet your business on.

Wow!


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2011)

There's an interview with him on one of the sites and he comes across as still being a massive cock.  How do these people get these jobs?


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Yata (Dec 30, 2011)

> Hi Joel,
> I have been following this story since this morning when someone notified me about what was going on. I did not write that response to you.
> Yes, in the past I received email at brandon@avengercontroller.com but even then we were an outsourced marketing agency for N-Control. I no longer receive email at that address because we fired N-Control as a client about 8 months ago due to constant shipping delays (which we had to deal with) and their association with Paul Cristoforo who is a street thug masquerading as a self proclaimed "Marketing Professional". This guy is a complete fool and somehow strong armed his way into working with the company so we walked away. I am not surprised in the slightest bit by what's going on right now. In fact, we told the owners of the company on many occasions that this would eventually happen.
> I wasn't going to chime in but since he is replying as me, I can't resist. I personally can't stand him.
> ...




Boom, lol. Steroids too, very classy this "professional" isnt he lol.​


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 30, 2011)

love it, I wonder how long this guy will last now


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 31, 2011)

An update on Paul Christoforo:
Ocean Marketing Attempts To Extort Former Client
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...an-Marketing-Attempts-To-Extort-Former-Client


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 4, 2012)

this Guy sounds like the sort of guy who would be fun to spend a night drinking scrummpy with


----------

